# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση μελών BBING.GR WABBA Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 18.11.2012

## Polyneikos

Oλη η καλή παρέα του *Βodybuilding.gr*,συγκεντρώθηκε χθες στο γνωστο σημείο, το Novotel,όπου ως ομάδα ,παρακολουθήσαμε μαζί ,καταγράψαμε,ανταλλάσαμε αποψεις σχετικα με τον αγώνα και φυσικα βγαλαμε τις απαραίτητες αναμνηστικες φωτογραφίες...

*
O απαραίτητος έλεγχος της ψηφιακής 





Αναμεσα σε 2 καλους φίλους και σπουδαίους πρωταθλητές 
*



*Διακογιάννης - Βουλγαρέλης-Σιγάλας*




*Με τον Διακογιάννη-Βαγγελη-Νάσσερ* 



*Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης,δοκίμασαμε τις δυνάμεις στην σκηνή μας δίπλα από τον Γενικό Νικητή 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Big Mike* 




H Ισπανίδα *Sonia Amat*,guest poser του αγώνα




Αιμίλιος Γιαντζόγλου και ο Τασος Μισαηλίδης,οι οποιοι έφεραν την αθλητρια στην Ελλάδα για τον αγωνα















Ο *Νίκος Αλεξίου (ctn television)*,επαγγελματίος φωτογραφος και φίλος,καλύπτει σταθερα αγωνες από το 1997

----------


## Dreiko

μη χασεις εσυ με τη Σονια... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μη χασεις εσυ με τη Σονια...


Aφού επέμενε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## magdaline

> Aφού επέμενε


Kουκλαρα ετσι;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω χάρηκα που είδα στις φωτο όλα τα γνωστα και πολυ αγαπητα πρόσωπα που συναντιώμαστε καθε φορα στους αγώνες και στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν μπόρεσα να κατέβω αλλα έτσι κι αλλιώς με τα περισσότερα άτομα θα βρεθούμε στο άτλας την άλλη εβδομάδα και θα χαιρόμουν αν τους έβλεπα, ο γιάννης διακογιάννης  θα είναι σίγουρα μακαρι κι ο νίκος σιγαλας , η ο συνονόματος (απ το επίθετο)ο χρήστος και ο γιάννης ο σεφ του φόρουμ μας 

και για την ξενη κοπέλα την ισπανίδα αναφέρομαι , πολυ καλα έκανες κώστα και δέχτηκες να φωτογραφηθείς μαζί της μετα απο τα παρακάλια της , για να μην λέει όταν γυρίσει πίσω στην πατρίδα της ότι οι έλληνες είναι σνόμπ!!

μπράβο κώστα έτσι σεμνός και ταπεινός  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Kουκλαρα ετσι;


Ναιιιιιιι  :01. Mr. Green: 



\

----------


## Dreiko

μαζεψου παντρεμενος ανθρωπος... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μαζεψου παντρεμενος ανθρωπος...



Προδοσία εκ των έσω ονομάζεται αυτό  :01. Razz: 
υ.γ. Θα σε φτιάξω εγω ..

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το bodybuilding.gr,βροντερό παρών για άλλη μια φορά ,όπως και σε όλους τους αγώνες άλλωστε...*





*Η θρυλική ΠΕΣΔ: Νίκος Σιγάλας,Γιώργος Καπετανάκης,Σάκης Πεφάνης* 








Χιύμορ ,χιούμορ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και έλεγα που χανόταν συνεχεια αυτό το παιδί,αλλά φρόντισε άλλη κάμερα να τον συλλάβει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> υ.γ. Θα σε φτιάξω εγω ..


λογια του αερα... :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Νασσερ βλέπω λόγω δίαιτας είχες ανάγκη για διπλή δόση συμπαράστασης , με το χαμόγελο της ευτυχίας σε βλέπω , αλλα εδω λέει ο έχων 2 χειτώνας δίνει και κανένα στον πλησίον τα παιδια ξεροστάλιαζαν  δεν έκανες κανενα κονε να μην σου την λένε κιόλας . :01. ROFL: 

και δεν με φαίνονται για αθλήτριες αυτες τι αρμοδιότητα είχαν και εσυ να μη χάσεις να απλώσεις τα πλοκάμια σου 

αυτα είναι όταν εγω λείπω απο τούς αγώνες χάνετε η τάξης και η ηθική , με ότι βρείτε ορμάτε να βγείτε και φωτο εγω έμαθα ακόμα και με τις καμαριέρες απο το νοβοτελ βγήκατε στα χνάρια του στρος καν , αλλα αυτα δεν βγαίνουν πρός τα έξω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ευτυχως φιλε Ηλια που θα ερθεις στο Ατλας, και θα επιβλεπεις ,ωστε τουλαχιστον εκει να τηρηθει η ταξις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες ακόμη....

*Πεφανης - Διακογιάννης
*


*Σιγαλας-Φύτρος-Σιώτης*



*Ο κ. Κωστάλας που τιμά με την παρουσία του τους αγωνες κάθε φορά
*


*Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος,ο οποίος παρακολουθησε μαζί μας τον αγώνα*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευτυχως φιλε Ηλια που θα ερθεις στο Ατλας, και θα επιβλεπεις ,ωστε τουλαχιστον εκει να τηρηθει η ταξις.


αυτο ξαναπέστο Γιάννη χρειάζονται ενα ποιμένα τα παλιόπαιδα να μην παρεκτρέπονται  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό! Δε γνώριζα ότι ο Κος Κωστάλας είναι φίλος του σιδερένιου αθλήματος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Αλέξης Κωστάλας είναι πολλα χρόνια φίλος του αθλήματος και προσωπικα είμαστε φίλοι και μάλιστα όποτε έρχετε σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις η παρουσιάσεις που κάνει στην βόρειο Ελλάδα όπως για πατιναζ στην ξάνθη θα με δώσει και προσκλήσεις να πάω με παρέα στην παράσταση .

πάντα δηλώνει θαυμαστής του αθλήματος και μάλιστα επειδη είναι τελειομανής σ αυτα που κάνει παρακολουθούσε αγώνες ββ, εγω τον θυμάμε απο το 86 -87 για να έχει άποψη και κάποτε δεν θυμάμε χρονια ακριβώς παρουσίαζε και παγκόσμια πρωταθλήματα ββ σε εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση  και έδειχνε ότι ήταν γνώστης του αθλήματος και απ ότι μου έχει πεί όταν ήταν νεος είχε ασχοληθεί και με το πατινάζ σαν αθλητής  :03. Thumb up:

----------

